# Drawing of new IS



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Fzara2000 said:


> SW you're killing us man :angel:
> 
> If you want, email pics to my email, [email protected] and i'll post it up on my NJIT account :thumbup:


Hmm, let's see if this works:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Hmm, let's see if this works:


I see it :thumbup:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

They have weird looking cars in Japan....


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

AJAX said:


> They have weird looking cars in Japan....


And chicks with nice racks attached to ugly faces!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm going to seriously consider the IS when the time comes to replace my car. I have the feeling Toyota will turn out a world class sports sedan.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Me too - even though the E90 sounds like it drives well, I just don't desire it enough to pay $40k for one - it doesn't stir the blood. It comes down to a slightly used ZHP or the new IS for me.

Depends on whether the new IS is as sporty as the old one, or will it get more cushy. Whether the LSD is still an option will be a telling sign.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I think LSD is gone for the current model year IS


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

New IS design: :yawn: 

Except for the dumbass tuner lights, the current version IS isn't bad looking. Why should they change it?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> I think LSD is gone for the current model year IS


Yeah, true, not sure why. I sort of doubt the new model will offer it - car companies never seem to give us what we want these days.

As for the looks, I love the current model, but for the new one, I just want a sporty look, no modern art weirdness that BMW seems obsessed with these days. I think the blue one looks great.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Hmm...I don't like the pics of it. Hopefully it will look better in the flesh.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

If not real, these pics are probably very close. We'll find out March 1, but I bet these are real.

Probably the IS250, since that's the model debuting on Tuesday in Geneva.

(courtesy of aido from is.net)


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

From the rear, it looks like a Mazda product. Me likey, though.

-Mark


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

markseven said:


> From the rear, it looks like a Mazda product. Me likey, though.
> 
> -Mark


It reminds me more of the Alfa 156.










The front is nice too. I certainly like it a lot better than the bland E90.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> It reminds me more of the Alfa 156.


Looks a lot more like a 4 door version of the scion tc (almost identical):


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

LarryN said:


>


From the size of the rear doors, it looks like it still has a tiny back seat. If so, there's almost no chance of me buying it.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

LarryN said:


> Looks a lot more like a 4 door version of the scion tc (almost identical):


Overall yes, I just meant the tail lights are taken from the Alfa.

It's better proportioned than the tC though, which looks a little odd in person.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

PhilH said:


> From the size of the rear doors, it looks like it still has a tiny back seat. If so, there's almost no chance of me buying it.


Probably yes. But while BMW is turning the 3 series into a cargo-carrying 5 series, Lexus is trying to maintain the sportiness of the IS, which is not growing much in size, and is rumored to be actually lighter.

I don't want a huge sports sedan, I like the compact size.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

rumratt said:


> After living with my 330 for 2 years now, I think I have moved an LSD into my list of required options for all future cars.
> 
> Open diffs suck.


Sure, you might be able to tell you have an open diff at an autocross or on the track, but is it really necessary for a street car? I personally don't think so.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

rumratt said:


> After living with my 330 for 2 years now, I think I have moved an LSD into my list of required options for all future cars.
> 
> Open diffs suck.


I doubt the new Lexus has an LSD. What has one in this market, just the G35 and RX-8?

I'm tempted to put one in my 325i, would cost me only $1500 installed.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

AWD also to be available on it per this post, and no manual tranny with the IS350, at least initially...



> Dealer Pre-Announcement for new IS
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


http://www.is300.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3259588


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

looks like nice short front overhang. 

Can someone repost the pics? the ones dawg posted are down.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Some dimension info (although they seem like guesses to me). Doesn't seem that small... :dunno: 


> The next IS - what we know so far (updated 24 Feb 2005)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


http://www.is300.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3260643


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> looks like nice short front overhang.
> 
> Can someone repost the pics? the ones dawg posted are down.


They are up for me. You mean this one?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> If not real, these pics are probably very close. We'll find out March 1, but I bet these are real.
> 
> Probably the IS250, since that's the model debuting on Tuesday in Geneva.
> 
> (courtesy of aido from is.net)


these, TIA


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

LarryN said:


> Looks a lot more like a 4 door version of the scion tc (almost identical):


I see a little 5 in the IS.

Dawg, yeah, it looks just like the Alfa.

-Mark


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Will M3 diff's fit in the non-M E36? If so, just buy a used one and install it yourself. That would be much cheaper, no?
> 
> I've never done it, but I don't think it's that hard and there are lots of online diy's.


Yeah, they fit - but it's beyond my ability. A guy here in Mass will supply the diff and install it for around $1500. That's for a std M3 diff, which is like 3.23 i think?

Used M3 diffs (w/ low mileage) cost over $1000, the labor is only 3 hours or so.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> looks like nice short front overhang.
> 
> Can someone repost the pics? the ones dawg posted are down.


Yeah, they went down. Here's some more.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

hmm, that could possibly be my next car.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

PhilH said:


> Sure, you might be able to tell you have an open diff at an autocross or on the track, but is it really necessary for a street car? I personally don't think so.


Wow, did I just say this less than 24 hours ago? I just got my car stuck for ten minutes with one wheel in the mud off the side of my driveway. If I had a LSD, I wouldn't have been stuck at all.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

PhilH said:


> Wow, did I just say this less than 24 hours ago? I just got my car stuck for ten minutes with one wheel in the mud off the side of my driveway. If I had a LSD, I wouldn't have been stuck at all.
> 
> Pic of the mud two months ago from when our house was almost finished. The mud isn't any better now...


<hijack>

Phil, gorgeous house! How much , if you don't mind me asking?

</hijack>


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

markseven said:


> <hijack>
> 
> Phil, gorgeous house! How much , if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> </hijack>


Thanks. It's less than it would be if it were in Orange County. :eeps:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Exterior looks nice, although they could have done better. Interior looks much better than the E90's. Too bad the 350 won't have a MT...


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi-res.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89472


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

bavarian19 said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89472


Our thread was here first actually, but for simplicity let's all switch over to the other one.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> Our thread was here first actually, but for simplicity let's all switch over to the other one.


10:42am vs 2:04pm :eeps: 

but no one is keeping track... so no worries :angel:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

bavarian19 said:


> 10:42am vs 2:04pm :eeps:
> 
> but no one is keeping track... so no worries :angel:


no I meant we were discussing the March 1 release in the other thread. No matter, it's good to start over fresh with the new pics.


----------

